

How Bitcoin's Technology Could Make Supply Chains More Transparent - Jdoemk2
http://www.coindesk.com/how-bitcoins-technology-could-make-supply-chains-more-transparent/

======
Jdoemk2
I'm working on a startup in this space, I'd love to hear input on the concept
and potential pitfalls.

